# Customer number system question



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm going for a service call in the morning and wanted to check for suggestions first. There is a display above the deli and 4 buttons along the back of the deli counter that when pushed advance the number.

I have replaced these buttons before as they tend to get knocked off by employees, carts, etc... hitting them. This is a new issue.

The display has said "88" for the past 2 days and none of the buttons seem to function. It's an older display and says METO on the bottom and I can't find any info on models that look similar. I have popped this model off the wall before to disconnect the bell wire (it gets annoying when it chimes each time you make a connection while you are fastening the button) and there are only 4 wires total. 2 AC wires, 1 wire for the chime and 1 wire from the buttons. I'm expecting about 10V on each AC wire since it is lit.

Anyone run into something like this? I will need to find the transformer location which I'm sure no one there will know where to look. the bells run through the deli displays and then up through the drop ceiling.

Thanks for any input :thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Went in today and started testing...

12V at the sign which is good. No voltage at the buttons even when pushed. Pulled the light and twisted the pair of wire coming from the buttons and got continuity from each button after testing each button.

OK, time to take the light apart. I'm thinking there must be a part of the board that cooked since it stays on but does not react to the signal from the button.

Anyone know where to get one of these for a decent price?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think there's one vendor left for those. I've put a half-dozen of them in before. The latest at an insurance claims center place . MicroFrame is the name of the company. About 300 bucks, and you've got everything you need. You can program their digital wall clocks to do almost anything, but they've got one system setup and specialized for "now serving" wall signs. Their tech support is awesome, if you get stuck with any unusual customer programming requests. 

http://www.microframecorp.com/product/51201.html

You can buy that whole kit, or just the sign by itself if you want.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The "take a number" sign by itself is this one: http://www.microframecorp.com/product/D6320.html

Buying it by itself will require you to program it for count up/down yourself, which is quite easy. It also doesn't come with the sticker that says "now serving" when you don't buy it in the kit, but you can probably take care of that.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks!, Microframe was the only place I found these myself, I couldn't beleive they cost so much just for the screen  I think I saw that the microframe screens were 24V though.

I found a screen on Uline's site also, but those were the only ones I came across.

http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/H-2769/Store-Operations/Take-A-Number-System-2-Digit-LED-Display

I would go with Microframe if I was doing the whole system but the store is starting a remodel in about a month. I put in a note that they should upgrade to one of microframes systems.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Near as I know, the one in your ULine like was discontinued when TimeOMatic turned into Watchfire Signs. I don't know for sure. I'm pretty sure MicroFrame is the only game in town left in "now serving" wall signs. I sorta went through this myself a while back. TimeOMatic used to make a lot of the old mechanical time/temperature signs on banks.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Nuts, I just checked your U-Line link again, and that's a Turn-O-Matic sign, which is METO. Updated version of your old failed sign

http://www.meto.com/?act=view&ext_id=300


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Near as I know, the one in your ULine like was discontinued when TimeOMatic turned into Watchfire Signs. I don't know for sure. I'm pretty sure MicroFrame is the only game in town left in "now serving" wall signs. I sorta went through this myself a while back. TimeOMatic used to make a lot of the old mechanical time/temperature signs on banks.


Ok I'll just go with microframe. I really did not know these were so rare...


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Been so busy I forgot to post the final pictures. Went with the turn-O-Matic in the end which was who made the earlier one.


----------

